# Slide Out Cover For Pull Out Bed?



## Chief Joseph (Jul 24, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has put one of those slide out awning covers on their pull out rear bed. I live in the Pacific Northwest and it rains a lot. would be nice to help keep the rain out after camping in the rain.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I know of at least one OBer that installed a slide topper to the rear slide that is retractable and one that is hand mounted each time you let in the slide you twist off the snaps and stow it in the OB. I'll see if I can find the pictures. Try this link http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1208_42359.jpg and http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1208_41245.jpg and http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1208_41245.jpg and http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1142708744.jpg . James


----------



## z06 (Jun 14, 2009)

I am going to do this also. Camped last weekend and thunder storm blew pine needles all over the top of slide had a heck of a time getting it cleaned off with out a ladder. Always had them on our motor homes and they did a good job.


----------



## Chief Joseph (Jul 24, 2009)

I guess what my concern was, the bed pullouts are 5 feet and the usual slide out is much shorter. Just wondering if they make them to pull out that far. Thanks for the pics above. It looks like the attachments are right where the drip rails are on the wall. Looks like they'd have to remove them to install it?


----------



## z06 (Jun 14, 2009)

Chief Joseph said:


> I guess what my concern was, the bed pullouts are 5 feet and the usual slide out is much shorter. Just wondering if they make them to pull out that far. Thanks for the pics above. It looks like the attachments are right where the drip rails are on the wall. Looks like they'd have to remove them to install it?


Should not be a problem to get longer cover or have one made. The material is held by drip rail same as awning.


----------



## sandstone (Jan 11, 2007)

There was a discussion some time ago (couple years back) where a previous poster took a normal slide topper and was able to get some repalcement canvas/vinyl material that was long enough to cover the bed slide at the back. Replacing the material and recharging the spring seemed to work well, if I remember properly. Sorry, don't remember who the original poster was, but I'm sure if you search the Mode forum here for Slide Topper and go back a couple years, you shoudl find it.


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

PM snsgraham. He put one on his 21RS rear slide a few years ago.


----------

